# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  σκουπα delongi orbit remote control 2000watt με σακουλα

## dimitrisdimas

Καλησπερα, η σκουπα  που εγραψα ποιο πανω δεν αναβει καθολου απο το κουμπι που βρισκεται πανω στην σκουπα , εβγαλα την πλακετα και στην εισοδο της εχει 220 και στην εξοδο που πηγαινει στο μοτερ εχει 40 volt, αλλαξα δυο κιτρινους πυκνωτες(ο ενας 0.33μf και οαλλος ο,1μf) που ειχε νομιζοντας οτι εφταιγαν αλλα τιποτα τι μπορει να φταιει?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Από καρβουνάκια στο μοτέρ πάμε καλά?

----------


## nyannaco

Για να δεις τί τάση δίνει η πλακέτα, να πρέπει να αποσυνδέσεις το μοτέρ από την έξοδό της. Αν ασύνδετη δίνει κανονικά 230V, η πλάστιγγα γέρνει προς την υποψία του Πέτρου.
Πάντως αν θέλεις ανέβασε και μια φωτογραφία της πλακέτας.

----------


## dimitrisdimas

την πλακετα την εχω αποσυνδεσει απο το μοτερ και εδινε 40 volt στην εξοδο, το μοτερ σκετο το εδωσα 220 και δουλευε κανονικα DSC_0196 (2).jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γράψε τα στοιχεία του μοντέλου της σκούπας (σε κάποια ταμπελίτσα )
ή δες εδώ να μας πεις με ποιαν ταιριάζει η δικιά σου

https://www.google.gr/search?q=delon...h=668#imgdii=_

Θα εκτιμούσαμε πλήρεις φωτογραφίες / πλακέτα/ και ότι άλλα περιφερειακά έχει

Την εξέτασες την πλακέτα? μέτρησες τα μπιχλιμπίδια επάνω αν είναι εντάξει? Αν δεν μπορείς πάνε το σε ειδικό να το δει από κοντά

----------

